# Meganobz v Nobz



## Pattyobrien3 (May 13, 2012)

I really love my nobz, but in order to make them worth taking (for me), I have to give them quite a bit of upgrades, which make them really expensive. I'm talking big choppas/power klaws, armor, painboy, cybork bodies, the works. 

Some people at my local game shop strongly recommended taking all PKs on my Nobz, which would be fun, but I find it hard to justify that cost. For example, a team of 10 nobz with all power klaws, armor, painboy, cybork bodies, is 565 points. 

Then I remembered the meganobz, who come with 2+ armor and a power klaw base (and TL shootas and stikkbombs to boot), and they're only 40 points apiece, compared to the 57 points apiece for decked-out nobz. 

I always run nobz in battlewagons, so the slow and purposeful rule doesn't mean quite as much to me, so do people have much of an opinion about meganobz v nobz? I would love to have FNP / Inv saves, but 2+ amor isn't too shabby at all, either. It seems an attractive option and will save some points.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I've always had good luck with meganobz, I only have a bit of 6th edition experience so that might have changed. But I've had them hold their own every time. That coupled with slow and purposeful not altering movement anymore. They can't run, or overwarch, but they still have furious charge to reroll charge dice.

I dig them. I've never actually seen how straight nob squads perform, I'll have to check.


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

Furious charge doesn't reroll anything -just +1 S.

As for nobs vs meganobs...
On foot (or with a vehicle) I'd say meganobs. 2+ is hard to pass up for this edition. I certainly wouldn't do all PKs on normal nobs, that is pretty much a trap (as is tooling them up to that degree).

Nob bikers, on the other hand, still have a place, and actually got a fair bit better with the changes to bikes (hammer of wrath) and instant death.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Speaking as someone who has twenty-thirty nobs in his collection (I'm a Snakebites fan when it comes to Orks), I tend to run full squads armed with the following: Waaagh! Banner, 2 Powerklaws, 3 Big Choppas and usually one Kombi-skorcha and one Kombi-rokkit launcha.

That works out at about 290 points and I've generally found is worth the investment. With ten models you had enough wounds to get them into combat where very little was able to withstand them. Even Terminators will struggle if you pull this off right, while with a Powerklaw Warboss they're a deadly unit for tanks. 

Just make sure they get to charge or somehow have the countercharge special rule (some of the smaller GW events run for certain stores allow you to get a mystery special rule) and even monstrous creatures or characters such as Skarbrand will fall before them.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Not to mention standard nobs get the look out sir rule for wound cheese, and meganobs dont. At the end of the day it depends, if you are going against alot of MEQ and TEQs Meganobs all the way, if you are going against eldar or IG, normal nobs will do. 
I have fallen in love with meganobs and mega armor warbosses now, seeing as they pushed mafistons shit in in the first game of 6th I played and they singlehandedly helped me turn a loss into a draw!


----------



## lturismo (Feb 10, 2010)

Taking Armour, Cybork and Painboy for a whole Nob unit is overkill in my opinion. 

I vote for what The Sullen One says, as I do just about exactly the same thing but with a Painboy, and often in a Trukk. Cost effective and killer. Usually I have a Warboss in there too with Attack Squig and PK and make 'em Troops.

Given how wound allocation seems to work (only played one 6th game so far), giving the Warboss Mega-Armour would be a nice point-man to absorb any gunfire that comes their way and laugh at the puny AP3 power weapons.

Nowadays with the FlashGitz having "Ignores Cover" (see Orks FAQ) I found basic FG very effective as they have longer range, can still take the Painboy and come built in with Heavy Amour for the cost of a Nob with a 5pt upgrade.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Obinhi said:


> they pushed mafistons shit in


That is a horrifying yet undeniably hilarious image.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> That is a horrifying yet undeniably hilarious image.


Best not to think about the mechanics of this.

And I wanted to add that I never used flash gits in 5th ed, and having relooked at them for 6th I kick my self for never taking them.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If your taking meganobs I'd recommend adding mad doc grotsnik, and shoota scorcha combi weapons and dump them in a battle wagon this combo is really disgusting. And you can use the scorchas against being charged to really reduce the incoming attacks.


----------

